# Changing the antifreeze fluids myself



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

OK guys, I have been thinking of flushing the cooling system and then adding some freh antifreeze with some de-ionised water in my baby.

It is the fisrt time that I will do this work on my car, so I was wonding if my theory is correct.

So we have:

1. 3 bottles of OEM antifreeze.
2. 2X 4l de-ionised water.(in case one is not enough)
3. BMW toolbox located at the luggage conpartment should have all the necessary tools.



i. Engine must be really cool, have not started for 7-8 hours at least.

ii. Open trunk. Locate the screw that is for draining the system. It is located at the left side of the engine. 

iii. unscrew this screw. Unscew the radiator cap completely. Unscrew the bottom screw that is located at the bottom right of the radiator. UNscew completely the ventilator screw, located at the top of the radiator, next to the radiator cap.

iv. Using a hose flush the system, by locating the hose in the radiator. Let the water go through the system for 5 minutes, in order for all the dirt to come out. Dont expect to see any major dirt, after all is a new(relatively) car.

v. Put back the engine block screw. Also screw back the radiators bottom hose.

vi. Put a 50/50 average ratio antifreeze /de-ionised water. 

vii. Start the engine, let the water circulate, and add some more water or antifreeze. Switch off the engine, and close the radiator cap and screw back the screw next to the radiator cap. 

viii. Start the engine, and de-air the system by opening slightly the screw next to the cap. Finally, switch off the engine and check all scews/caps to be secure.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

After completing the change, warm up the engine, and run the heater at full blast for a few minutes to circulate the new coolant throughout the heater core....the small amount of old coolant will mix with the new, but it`s not enough to worry about.

Regards, 
Bob


----------



## Wagon Man (Oct 17, 2003)

I noted a few variations form how I did it. I suggets you to review the steps from this link which has a LOT of good info:

http://www.bmw325i.net/maint_coolant_change.shtml

Some points of interest:

1. I don't think you want to "flush" the radiator with tab water. I read that we either flush it with "liquid gold" (i.e. BMW coolant, as they are $$$$$) or simply "drain & fill".

2. coolant capacity in my 00 323iT is 2 gallans, therefore I only needed 1x BMW coolant + 1x distill water. Why do you need so many bottles of BMW coolant?

3. I found a surprise in my car, the engine-coolant drain plug is not a standard bolt, but a 10mm hex socket bolt (i.e. those we need a hex key to turn). Make sure you have the irght tool for the right plug.

DOY is fun & is addictive, but pls make sure you have good info before starting.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

J Lew said:


> I noted a few variations form how I did it. I suggets you to review the steps from this link which has a LOT of good info:
> 
> http://www.bmw325i.net/maint_coolant_change.shtml
> 
> ...


Wow, great info. Some comments. Here in Cyprus we get the 2l BMW antifreeze, that is why I said 2 bottles.

I also need the long rachet( i dont have that) to open the engine drain plug. Also, one new washer.

I dont have ramps as well, might try and figure something out.

I dont worry though, the BMW specialist is just around 1km away. I dont wanna take the car there though because it will warm up by then, so I need to wait at least a couple of hours until I start anyways.

Great info guys.:thumbup:


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

BMW this 325i site is great!


----------



## gordo325xiwagon (Jun 2, 2004)

*A few pointers....*

1) Drain the heater system by opening temp contol valves. Turn Ingition 'on', position 1., do not start engine, just switch on. Adjust temp on temp readout to 90 degrees. This will open thermostatically controlled valves and allow coolant in heater and ancillary in/out hoses to drain with the rest of the cooling system.

2) You need distilled water...not deionized

3) don't forget the flat [crush] washer on the engine block drain plug.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

gordo325xiwagon said:


> 1) Drain the heater system by opening temp contol valves. Turn Ingition 'on', position 1., do not start engine, just switch on. Adjust temp on temp readout to 90 degrees. This will open thermostatically controlled valves and allow coolant in heater and ancillary in/out hoses to drain with the rest of the cooling system.
> 
> 2) You need distilled water...not deionized
> 
> 3) don't forget the flat [crush] washer on the engine block drain plug.


I think that we have discussed this before, but isn't the de-ionised water distilled???????????


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

*Update*



Fifty_Cent said:


> I think that we have discussed this before, but isn't the de-ionised water distilled???????????


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64566&highlight=distilled

AND

http://www.phmeters.com/New_Folder/antifreeze_application_note.htm


----------



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

How important is it to use the OEM coolant? A couple of dealers told me just to use the ones they sell at auto stores, and I think thats what the dealers use in their shop too (instead of OEM!).


----------



## Wagon Man (Oct 17, 2003)

robj213 said:


> How important is it to use the OEM coolant? A couple of dealers told me just to use the ones they sell at auto stores, and I think thats what the dealers use in their shop too (instead of OEM!).


Do a search, I'll stick with BMW "liquid gold" than risking. Some did say BMW is made by ZEREX .. so it is potentially OK, but not anything else.

Try here too: http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/5571506-1.html


----------



## gordo325xiwagon (Jun 2, 2004)

*Distiilled water*



Fifty_Cent said:


> I think that we have discussed this before, but isn't the de-ionised water distilled???????????


In your post above, what you refer to as distilled water, is called spring water, or drinking water by most people. It has been filtered [sometimes] and is used for drinking.

Distilled water is water that has been condensed from steam. The corrosive minerals have been removed so that your cooling system water does not react to the metallic surfaces of engine block, water pump, etc. This is the water that is specified for your cooling system. It may be obtained at any large grocery store for $1 or $2 per gallon.

I am unfamilar with deionized water, except that I know it is not a requirement for your cooling system. It use is usually associated with scientific laboratory applications.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

J Lew said:


> Do a search, I'll stick with BMW "liquid gold" than risking. Some did say BMW is made by ZEREX .. so it is potentially OK, but not anything else.
> 
> Try here too: http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/5571506-1.html


That stuff must be liquid gold. Walked out of my dealer this morning with a gallon for $25! :yikes: Definitely not priced like Prestone!

(Seems I have the mysterious vanishing coolant that others have as seen as well.)


----------



## Wagon Man (Oct 17, 2003)

Spectre said:


> That stuff must be liquid gold. Walked out of my dealer this morning with a gallon for $25! :yikes: Definitely not priced like Prestone!
> 
> (Seems I have the mysterious vanashing coolant that others have as seen as well.)


You've got raped ... I paid $17.95 + tax. Return it for a refund..... and possibly buy on-line. Bought the seal ring too? btw, I paid $0.25

Regardless, $17.95, is still hefty .. hence I gave it "the name" .. Parts dept was staring at me not knowing what I was trying to buy .. LOL

Good luck shopping.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Yeah, raped would be about right. And that was after the BMW CCA discount! :yikes: I can't wait around for an on-line order. I can't drive the car until I put coolant in. The float is sitting down at the bottom of the fill tube.


----------



## Wagon Man (Oct 17, 2003)

Spectre said:


> Yeah, raped would be about right. And that was after the BMW CCA discount! :yikes: I can't wait around for an on-line order. I can't drive the car until I put coolant in. The float is sitting down at the bottom of the fill tube.


ouch .. car still has warranty? drive to Stealership & ask them to top up, sometimes they even do it for free regardless of warranty.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

J Lew said:


> ouch .. car still has warranty? drive to Stealership & ask them to top up, sometimes they even do it for free regardless of warranty.


Yeah, car still has a warranty, but I didn't want to drive it with the light. The annoying part is that the car was at the dealer for its first (official) oil change. Unfortunately, they don't check fluids at that time. Heck, if Jiffy Lube does that.


----------



## marcio (Apr 29, 2004)

Spectre said:


> That stuff must be liquid gold. Walked out of my dealer this morning with a gallon for $25! :yikes: Definitely not priced like Prestone!


I was wondering why everyone is calling it liquid gold... My local dealer charged me $12.95+tax.


----------



## Wagon Man (Oct 17, 2003)

marcio said:


> I was wondering why everyone is calling it liquid gold... My local dealer charged me $12.95+tax.


Good price! You probably can re-sell them for a nice profit!


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Spectre said:


> Yeah, car still has a warranty, but I didn't want to drive it with the light. The annoying part is that the car was at the dealer for its first (official) oil change. Unfortunately, they don't check fluids at that time. Heck, if Jiffy Lube does that.


If you look at the dealer check list, the tech is supposed to top off all fluids when doing a oil service.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> If you look at the dealer check list, the tech is supposed to top off all fluids when doing a oil service.


Not according to the JPEGs that were posted recently with the 2001 service items.

Oh, well. I have a bit less than 2 gallons of diluted BMW coolant at the ready.


----------

